# Hoping we make it one week (now 25 weeks!)



## Carley

I was 22 weeks yesterday. 

I'm just praying hard that we can make another two weeks.

Just so my baby Jasmine has some chance.

The days seem so long.

I need to stay positive.


----------



## Sweetie

Fingers crossed for you and baby Jasmine. We will be thinking of you :hug:


----------



## Carley

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

i remember being where you are now and i can only say i am thinking of you. I wrote ellen a letter when i was 22 weeks and 3 days so i could feel i was telling her everything. stay strong and we are all here for oyu hunny.


----------



## Mamafy

Stay calm and focused hun, I know this is going to be an awful few weeks for you but I'm sure you can get through it :hugs:

Thinking of you and stay put Jasmine, your mum isnt ready :hugs:


----------



## Chris77

I have my fingers crossed for you and Jasmine. :hugs:


----------



## Samo

:hugs: aw sweet, i know little jasmine will make it through atleast another 2 weeks. i hope both of you stay strong xoxo


----------



## bigbelly2

im keeping everything crossed for you hun, STAY POSITIVE i knew i was gonna go into labour early but i refused to let him come before i was 35 weeks...(i know i was a lot firther than you but i meditated and told him he was not coming til at least june 23rd ...he arrived june 24th!!)

h x


----------



## Carley

Nearly 23 weeks, counting down the days. Every day after 24 weeks is a bonus!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Carley said:


> Nearly 23 weeks, counting down the days. Every day after 24 weeks is a bonus!!!

I'm sending you lots of love sweetheart. Lots of hugs and lots of PMA xXx


----------



## Soontobe

Nearly there :D..


----------



## Carley

23 weeks pregnant....praying for one more week...


----------



## Mamafy

keeping all my fingers and toes crossed hun :hugs:

Are you doing ok?


----------



## Carley

I am physically, braxton hicks but nothing major...I'm keeping my legs closed! This baby is not coming out anytime soon...!!!


----------



## lola

I really hope your little Jasmine can hang on in there, masses of luck :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

you can do it! :hug:


----------



## Margerle

Carley,

Remind me why you're worried? I'm sorry to have missed it!

:hug:


----------



## Serene123

I have missed it too!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

aw hunni im sure she is so comfy in there she wont want to shift yet. come on jasmine get comfy and relax you dont have to come out yer. let mummy get everything ready and make sure your strong enough to come :hugs:
xx


----------



## Carley

Margerle said:


> Carley,
> 
> Remind me why you're worried? I'm sorry to have missed it!
> 
> :hug:

It's all good hun...my son was born at 24 weeks, and I am praying we making it past there. :)


----------



## LeaArr

Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Margerle

Carley said:


> Margerle said:
> 
> 
> Carley,
> 
> Remind me why you're worried? I'm sorry to have missed it!
> 
> :hug:
> 
> It's all good hun...my son was born at 24 weeks, and I am praying we making it past there. :)Click to expand...


Praying right along with you!

:hug:

:hugs:


----------



## Carley

Great news! My cervix is shut and I'm still completely closed! He doubts she's going anywhere this week!!!


----------



## Mamafy

:wohoo: yayyyyyyyyyy great sign hun :)

:hugs:


----------



## Blob

Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Wooohooooooooooooooo /me claps <3


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

fantastic news!


----------



## HkLiz

yay jasmine! Stay put little one!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## faith_may

I'm sending you all my prayers, I hope you make for a lot of more weeks


----------



## NeyNey

Thats fantastic news about the cervix sweetie..Lets hope it stays that way! :hugs:


----------



## biteable

Thats great news hun,stay put little jasmine xx


----------



## Carley

so far, so good!!! 4 days left!!!


----------



## Carley

faith_may said:


> I'm sending you all my prayers, I hope you make for a lot of more weeks

Every week after 24 is a bonus...I'm trying to stay realistic but yet hopeful! I believe in miracles, I'm sure most mama's do! :cloud9:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

I was counting down the days for you earlier when you were in my mind <3


----------



## Carley

awwww I feel the love

*eats scone*


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Oit wench where's my scone? :p


----------



## Carley

I ate it :blush:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

:( thats like.. so unfair!


----------



## Carley

I'll make you one...but I'll eat it too :blush:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Now thats just plane nasty! haha.


----------



## Carley

3 days left!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

And counting! <3


----------



## Carley

yes I am :)


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

/me is counting with you <3


----------



## Carley

2 days left!


----------



## Hevz

You're getting there aren't you?

Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Carley

Yes how great is that? I'm getting more confident!!!


----------



## HkLiz

2 days!!!! yay!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Woohooo 2 days left!


----------



## Carley

do you know how long that seems? 

Taking day by day :)


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

still got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Carley

Thank you, it means a lot to me, words can not express how much it means to me! <3


----------



## Mamafy

:hug:


----------



## cherylanne

fingers crossed for you guys xxx


----------



## mumto3boys

Hope little one stays there for as long as possible, Im thinking of you x


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Getting closer to one day now <3 /me is counting <3


----------



## Samantha675

Been thinking of you and sending good vibes!!


----------



## Carley

Thank you, one day left...I'm nervous!


----------



## HkLiz

You can do it babe! Jasmine can do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## Soontobe

wheres my scone? :shrug:


----------



## Carley

Soontobe said:


> wheres my scone? :shrug:

I'll make you all some!

Then eat them all!!! :muaha:


----------



## Carley

I've had some spotting and cramping earlier but thank god no more. I'm a tad on edge...if any more bleeding happens I need to go in and get checked...


----------



## HkLiz

:hug:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

hugs hun, thinking of you x x x


----------



## lillysmum

fingers crossed for you hun...


----------



## Carley

Thank you!!!


----------



## Margerle

Thoughts and prayers for you lady!

:hug:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Aww babes thinking of you lots <3 <3


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:hugs: Sending you lots of hugs.x


----------



## Mamafy

how are you now babes?

I'd go in anyway I think :shrug:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Been waiting for you on msn hun. Please let me know how y'are when you get a chance xXx


----------



## Margerle

Let me be the first to congratulate you on 24 weeks!

Yay!!!

Hang in there Jasmine!

:happydance:


----------



## alphatee

thinking of you xx


----------



## dippy dee

How r u now? I hope you are ok and hanging on in there :hug:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

2 days left to 25 weeks! cmon girl!


----------



## Carley

25 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!! Yay!!! No nicu from 32 weeks, the count down is on!


----------



## Mummy2Many

Yay! You and Jasmine can do it! :)


----------



## Jemma_x

congratulations on getting to 25 weeks (tomorrow) hun, so glad you've got this far


----------



## Carley

Mummy2Many said:


> Yay! You and Jasmine can do it! :)

Thank you hun you give me a lot of hope, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Carley

Jemma_x said:


> congratulations on getting to 25 weeks (tomorrow) hun, so glad you've got this far

Thanks babe! I'm so excited about your recent news!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Carley said:


> Jemma_x said:
> 
> 
> congratulations on getting to 25 weeks (tomorrow) hun, so glad you've got this far
> 
> Thanks babe! I'm so excited about your recent news!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Me to hun :happydance:


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Not long now, cmon time! go faster! lol


----------



## Carley

I'm honestly happy making it another week then another!!! I want to bitch and complain at 40 weeks!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Lol I said if I make it past 40 weeks thats the only way zach'd ever get lucky again haha. I'd very happy we're this far babes, 15 weeks and counting :p


----------



## Mamafy

yay for 25 weeks, you're doing well carley:happydance:

heres to another week and another and.....you get my drift :)

:hug:


----------



## Carley

Yay for 25 weeks!!! https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif Bring on week 26!!!


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Babe tell the cramps n the period pains to go away, it's not time yet. She's staying in there! I'll growl at the cramps for you. Sending you so much love chick xXx


----------



## Samantha675

Woo Hoo! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Carley

Someone make the period pains go away, please? I'm quite sore :(


----------



## Soontobe

aw hun, have some cake :D


----------



## Carley

I would but I have no appetite :(


----------



## Soontobe

Stay positive hun, im sure everything will be alright...:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Many

Carley said:


> Someone make the period pains go away, please? I'm quite sore :(

:hugs::hugs: Take a nice warm bath hun. Have you tried a hot water bottle too? I hope they go away soon! Thinking of you xx


----------



## Carley

I've taken panadol done nothing :(

I'd take a bath but my daughter won't let me take a bath alone!

Hubby is at work! He will be home in 50mins? YAY!


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

hope you feel better soon


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Any update babes? I hope the pain went away *big hugs*


----------



## Mamafy

you ok babe? :hugs: With Katie I had these from 23 weeks; got the steroid shots at 24 weeks, then settled; then bang on 27 weeks I had a show, then 28 weeks admitted to hospital with blood and contractions which I had for 2 days straight, put on the drip fro the maximum allowed - 48 hours then kept in hospital till I had been settled for a week. Got home at 30 weeks, more blood loss at 33 weeks contractions started again, everything settled again and kept in 5 days. Then bang on 35 weeks a show and contractions again:dohh: My little lady came 5 days later at 35+5:happydance: so just to explain what I mean:blush: jjust because you have the pains doesnt mean they will do anything:hugs:

But I would say get it checked out hun if you're worried:hugs:

And Jasmine you have to stay in for at least another 10 weeks so your mum can take you home with her:cloud9:


----------



## Mamafy

Are you ok hun???


----------



## Hevz

Who's her text buddy? maybe they can pester her and find out if everything's ok:hugs:


----------



## laura2412

good lcuk mrs :)


----------



## Mummy2Many

Hevz said:


> Who's her text buddy? maybe they can pester her and find out if everything's ok:hugs:

I spoke to Carley last night on YIM... she's okay & Jasmine's still safely inside. xx


----------



## Hevz

Phew....that's a relief:happydance:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

glad she is still cooking - been thinking of her.


----------



## faith_may

That's good to know, I hope she can make more and more weeks


----------

